# First Cycle (started 08/24/2013) Test/Deca



## wrees (Sep 2, 2013)

-25yrs 
-6ft
-about 10% body fat (based on comparison pics)
-many years of lifting..always learning
-first cycle 

-Test Cyp. 500mg weekly x 12 weeks
-Deca 200mg weekly x 10 weeks      
-Letrozole (on hand but NOT taking)
-HCG 2500iu for the last 4 weeks of cycle, stopping before pct


Week 1- 08/24  weight: 175lbs


----------



## wrees (Sep 2, 2013)

Things are good so far. No problems. Still waiting, havent noticed anything yet. Hitting the gym hard, eating a lot, and sleeping good. Feeling great already but I still cant wait to feel the affects. First pin was spit up, deca in one glute and test in the other. There was no pain during pin but I was sore for about 5 days then did a leg day workout and all was well. Second pin I mixed the test and deca into one shot. I started having some minor pain after about half the volume was injected..not bad at all. Next day and Im not having to much pain...doesnt seem like it will be as bad as last time. I still think I like the idea of spitting up the doses into both glutes...I dont mind the stick at all and it just seems like there would be better absorbtion with the volume spread into two muscles instead of one. Just my opinion. 
Im really hoping to make some big gains in my legs during this cycle. Ive considered doing legs twice per week after the deca kicks in. Im only squating around 300lbs, I can bench 305 no problem..so its pretty sad...lol  I can get at least 10-15 reps with 225-250 range but when I go up to 275-315 range Im only getting 2-4 reps per set. Im increasing the weight of my squats and deadlifts fairly slow for now, and focusing more on form. I feel like Ill see some serious gains in the leg department soon.


----------



## wrees (Sep 5, 2013)

**UPDATE** (09/06/2013) decided I will NOT be taking letrozole during cycle, i will keep it on hand in case of gyno, might order some aromasin but that is pending


----------



## kubes (Sep 5, 2013)

Virginia muscle usually get sore from your injections. Make sure you are rotating injection sites. I really like hitting delts so I don't have to work around the sciatic nerve. Letro is strong so be careful you don't want to crush estro but again estro is very individual. I don't run letro but you may consider .25 eod instead of daily. Very strong stuff


----------



## AtomAnt (Sep 5, 2013)

Wrees, grab some exemestane instead of letro. Letro is strong and can negatively impact your cholesterol. Exemestane has less impact on cholesterol and is easier to control. Try 12.5mg ED.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

Anti e are over used..follow Atom advice..letro is a pain to  keep even levels in the body especially if liquid letro with quality unknown.. are u gyno sensitive?


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 6, 2013)

i agree with those^^^ guys.
and like IB said....anti-e's are overated(i tink so)
The only thing i use is Proviron and u can say Masteron.
i never hav any issues anymore. my first cycle of Test/Deca/Dbol i got gyno from...but i also got it from puberty too. i noticed as my body fat dropped...so did the puffiness in the nips. i no everyones different n im not sayin they are bad(bc they do wrk). 
if anything(besides Proviron...lol)...i wld say Aromasin seems to be the top choice among gear users recently. years ago..i wld say Adex.
having Letro onhand is always a good thing if prone to gyno. And from researching n talking to ppl...Letro with Proviron ,to combat letro siides, seems to be a good combo if needed.



wrees said:


> update (09/05/2013) weight: 188lbs
> 
> Im starting Letrozole at .25mg daily today. Ive had it on hand but have been trying to figure out how much and how often...or if I should take it while on cycle at all. I figured its better safe than sorry so Im starting it today at .25mg daily. I guess Ill just watch for low estro symtoms (depression, low sex drive, joint pain) and adjust as needed. Im interested to start this and see if it makes any difference. Right now (13 days into cycle) the only thing im noticing is a slight increase in sex drive and maybe a slight increase in appitite. Making normal progress in the gym still, feeling strong but no major strength gains yet. After my first pin I had local soreness for the first 5 days or so...not to bad. After my second I had similar pain for the first 2 days then yesterday I noticed a different kind of pain...its sore to the touch around both of my ball joints on my hips (I pinned half the deca in one glute and the test and other half of deca in the other....dont ask why lol). If you have ever slept on the ground while camping...this is how my hips feel..not like a sorness from working out but like a sorness from sleeping on a hard surface(no i havent been sleeping on anything out of the normal) Its kinda a pain in the ass cuz it makes it painful to sleep on my side. Ive been lightly stretching and using a heating pad but it hasnt made much difference. Im not to worried but I just thought I would mention it since I didnt experience this after the first injection. Basically the first pin made my ass cheek sore and it was hard to sit down for a few days.....my second pin was similar till day 3 after pin then I started having this hip area pain and no ass cheek pain. Anyways, other than that things are well. Ill update next week after my 3rd pin and we will see what this letro at .25mg daily is doing.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

Letro and proviron to combat letro sides?  Say what .? Lol  post a link..lol


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Letro and proviron to combat letro sides?  Say what .? Lol  post a link..lol



no IB.
leme explain...

1. use Letro if needed.
2. u might hav sum shitty side effects from LETRO...
so use Proviron to combat those.

3. just shut up and use Proviron ed for the rest of yur life. lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> i agree with those^^^ guys.
> and like IB said....anti-e's are overated(i tink so)
> The only thing i use is Proviron and u can say Masteron.
> i never hav any issues anymore. my first cycle of Test/Deca/Dbol i got gyno from...but i also got it from puberty too. i noticed as my body fat dropped...so did the puffiness in the nips. i no everyones different n im not sayin they are bad(bc they do wrk).
> ...



Oh..
Lmao ok I didnt read it right ..So achy joints u use letro and proviron to fix the letro issue.. I understand it's like if ure fat and on a diet I should eat more greasy burgers so i am not hungry aye?


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Wrees, grab some exemestane instead of letro. Letro is strong and can negatively impact your cholesterol. Exemestane has less impact on cholesterol and is easier to control. Try 12.5mg ED.



right on, im looking into that now and hopefully getting some on the way, as for now what should i do...take letro every other day or...dont take letro? i was reading about gyno and got a little scared so i took one .25mg dose yesterday..lol, i just reeealy dont want to deal with gyno..but i also dont want to deal with bad sides from letro.


----------



## formula1069 (Sep 6, 2013)

LuKiFeR said:


> no IB.
> leme explain...
> 
> 1. use Letro if needed.
> ...



Lukifer has a candy dish in the kitchen filled with Proviron and snacks on them throughout the day


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

based on what i have read and been told I will NOT be taking the letro during this cycle, i think i will keep it on hand and see what happens. im might order some aromasin but damn that shit is expensive...found a generic but the source has a minimum and i dont need anything else yet....unless i find a good generic source i think ill just run with now AI and keep the letro around just in case.... ill update if i end up with some aromasin


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Virginia muscle usually get sore from your injections. Make sure you are rotating injection sites. I really like hitting delts so I don't have to work around the sciatic nerve. Letro is strong so be careful you don't want to crush estro but again estro is very individual. I don't run letro but you may consider .25 eod instead of daily. Very strong stuff



as far as rotating sites....it going back and forth from one glute to another ok for the entire cycle? if not what the next best option? my glute was pretty sore so i imagine if i pin anywhere else it could affect my lifts?


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

wrees said:


> as far as rotating sites....it going back and forth from one glute to another ok for the entire cycle? if not what the next best option? my glute was pretty sore so i imagine if i pin anywhere else it could affect my lifts?



You could as long as you rotate the spots that you are pinning. Upper lower middle glute for example but you need to stay away from the sciatic nerve. Delts are the same way I rotate front middle rear upper and lower. Gives you six rotation sites per delt. Make sense?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 6, 2013)

wrees said:


> as far as rotating sites....it going back and forth from one glute to another ok for the entire cycle? if not what the next best option? my glute was pretty sore so i imagine if i pin anywhere else it could affect my lifts?



How many ml's are you pinning each time?

Why not do your delts and other spots and de-viginize them now. I used to hate pinning my delts but now I like it. 

I used to pin my quads almost exclusively, but the shitty thing is if you have a bad inject and get soreness then you're left dealing with it all day/ all week every time you take a step. I had a bad inject in my left glute last week and all damn week long it's as though I've been sleeping on a baseball. Delts, bis, pecs, these are all areas that tend to be a bit easier to deal with  when you get the occasional pip


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

Right and to many freaking veins on the quads. Even when I aspirate sometimes I not knowing go through a vein and looks like a bloody massacre after


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 6, 2013)

formula1069 said:


> Lukifer has a candy dish in the kitchen filled with Proviron and snacks on them throughout the day



like M n Ms brotha. but...
its been empty for WAY to long(3+mnths)


TIME TO BUY SOME REFILLS FOR MY DISPENSER. ;-)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 6, 2013)

If u guys would listen and rub dmso on after a pin knots wont be as bad.  Hes only doin 2 mls enigmatic . Wrees whats the pin size again 25g 1" ?  U can sit down grab your quad so muscle is relaxed and pin if u got any quad to grab...


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> If u guys would listen and rub dmso on after a pin knots wont be as bad.  Hes only doin 2 mls enigmatic . Wrees whats the pin size again 25g 1" ?  U can sit down grab your quad so muscle is relaxed and pin if u got any quad to grab...



muthafu :naughty1:...if i got some quad to grab...lol jkjk, but yea i have 25g with a 1.5 inch pin, and yea i think total volume is 4 mls , my test is 250mg/ml and deca is 100mg/ml. Right now im pretty comfortable doing the pin in the glute...maybe Ill try another site someday but as long as there is no issue with using the glutes ill prob stick with them, im only 2 weeks into cycle but i seperated the volume into two pins for the first 2 weeks, other than the strange pain right around my hip joint the pain from the 2nd pin wasnt as bad and didnt last as long as the pain from the first pin. That hip joint pain i mentioned is almost gone. I did a deadlift day yesterday and I guess that helped.


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> How many ml's are you pinning each time?
> 
> Why not do your delts and other spots and de-viginize them now. I used to hate pinning my delts but now I like it.
> 
> I used to pin my quads almost exclusively, but the shitty thing is if you have a bad inject and get soreness then you're left dealing with it all day/ all week every time you take a step. I had a bad inject in my left glute last week and all damn week long it's as though I've been sleeping on a baseball. Delts, bis, pecs, these are all areas that tend to be a bit easier to deal with  when you get the occasional pip



good point...i guess im sticking to the glutes cause im afraid if i try another site ill be dealing with pain in that area and it might affect my lifts....so far its been working out well with glutes cause i pin then have a leg day within 3-4 days, the sorness that is left in the glute is minimal and hasnt affected my leg lifts, plus were still hitting the lake and rivers here so if i screw up and have a big lump or something on my delt ill be screwed


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Right and to many freaking veins on the quads. Even when I aspirate sometimes I not knowing go through a vein and looks like a bloody massacre after



thats what im afraid of lol, ive had good luck so far but if i have something like that go down i might be a little less motivated next week! i dont know how people do the everyday or every other day pins....i guess if you got a good technique and fresh pins its ok but im glad i have the cyp!:headbang:


----------



## wrees (Sep 6, 2013)

**UPDATE** (09/06/2013)

Wt:188lbs
I wont be on again till next week so I wanted to do a quick update. Things Ive noticed so far: slightly increased libido, consistant morning wood, voice sounds deeper, slight appitite increase, feeling a little more aggressive in the gym, no major strength gains yet tho. My next (3rd) pin will be tomorrow. Feeling good over-all. Watching closley for gyno since im not running an AI.


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

wrees said:


> **UPDATE** (09/06/2013)
> 
> Wt:188lbs
> I wont be on again till next week so I wanted to do a quick update. Things Ive noticed so far: slightly increased libido, consistant morning wood, voice sounds deeper, slight appitite increase, feeling a little more aggressive in the gym, no major strength gains yet tho. My next (3rd) pin will be tomorrow. Feeling good over-all. Watching closley for gyno since im not running an AI.



By weeks 3-4 you should be really feeling it


----------



## tripletotal (Sep 6, 2013)

I don't know what you've been reading, but unless you're highly prone to gyno, you're worrying way to much about it.

I hear stress can cause gyno...


----------



## kubes (Sep 6, 2013)

wrees said:


> **UPDATE** (09/06/2013)
> 
> Wt:188lbs
> I wont be on again till next week so I wanted to do a quick update. Things Ive noticed so far: slightly increased libido, consistant morning wood, voice sounds deeper, slight appitite increase, feeling a little more aggressive in the gym, no major strength gains yet tho. My next (3rd) pin will be tomorrow. Feeling good over-all. Watching closley for gyno since im not running an AI.



Gyno is not the only thing to be concerned about when running a cycle. High estrogen can happen with no signs of gyno


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 9, 2013)

Go to one inch.. that 1 1/2 is  rediculous i think unless u got a hippo glute..imo   ..pin a quad.dont wuss out.lol


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 10, 2013)

wrees said:


> ...
> Im really hoping to make some big gains in my legs during this cycle. Ive considered doing legs twice per week after the deca kicks in. Im only squating around 300lbs, I can bench 305 no problem..so its pretty sad...lol  I can get at least 10-15 reps with 225-250 range but when I go up to 275-315 range Im only getting 2-4 reps per set. Im increasing the weight of my squats and deadlifts fairly slow for now, and focusing more on form. I feel like Ill see some serious gains in the leg department soon.


I would suggest really working your posterior chain with leg curls (heavy and slow for sets of 4-6) good mornings and stiff legged deadlifts.  Your squat numbers will come up as you're helping to stop that hamstring, glute and lower back from giving out which tends to happen before lifters adequately fatigue their quads.  I'd suggest creeping the weight up in that 10-15 rep range.  Most people get lower body growth happening in that range.  Good luck and work that shit hard bro.
Grim


----------



## wrees (Sep 10, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Go to one inch.. that 1 1/2 is  rediculous i think unless u got a hippo glute..imo   ..pin a quad.dont wuss out.lol



sorry i was wrong my pins are 1inch, so far ive done all 3 pins in the glutes, this last one i did the test in one and deca in the other, pretty equal sorness on both sides, not bad overall


----------



## wrees (Sep 10, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Gyno is not the only thing to be concerned about when running a cycle. High estrogen can happen with no signs of gyno



right on, is there anything else I should watch for, other than gyno, that would indicate high esto levels?


----------



## wrees (Sep 10, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> I don't know what you've been reading, but unless you're highly prone to gyno, you're worrying way to much about it.
> 
> I hear stress can cause gyno...



if i get gyno i doubt ill be thinking I worried to much, better safe than sorry, and i am on test cyp and deca for a first cycle so you never know, better safe than sorry, i have letro but not taking it right now


----------



## wrees (Sep 10, 2013)

Just wanted to put up some lifts from leg day. Maybe in a month or 2 Ill be able to come back and laugh at this weight! 

Half mile warmup run
Warmup squats started at 135 worked up to 225 at 6 reps
squat work sets: (250x4) (275x4) (305x4) (315x2)
squat work sets: (250x10) for 3 sets
super set lunges and calves x 3 sets  lunges with 100lbs

starting to love leg day

I have chest day today, ill post weight and chest lifts tomorrow


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 10, 2013)

wrees said:


> Just wanted to put up some lifts from leg day. Maybe in a month or 2 Ill be able to come back and laugh at this weight!
> 
> Half mile warmup run
> Warmup squats started at 135 worked up to 225 at 6 reps
> ...



Are you lifting to be a bodybuilder or weightlifter?
Just remember, like Kai Greene and so many other guys remind us, as a bodybuilder, your goal is to contract a muscle against resistance to make it grow, not subject your joints to stress only with 4-5 reps.  So over time those higher rep sets are done with heavier and heavier weight and you will grow.  Lots of guys here use modest weights but get some nice hypertrophy going because they contract those muscles against those weights and that's what's important brother.  Don't think I'm discouraging you from lifting heavy, we gotta do that, but don't stress too much on the weight lifted, but how it feels when you lift it.  As Kai Greene would say, "Make sense?" 
Keep us posted!
G.


----------



## wrees (Sep 10, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Are you lifting to be a bodybuilder or weightlifter?
> Just remember, like Kai Greene and so many other guys remind us, as a bodybuilder, your goal is to contract a muscle against resistance to make it grow, not subject your joints to stress only with 4-5 reps.  So over time those higher rep sets are done with heavier and heavier weight and you will grow.  Lots of guys here use modest weights but get some nice hypertrophy going because they contract those muscles against those weights and that's what's important brother.  Don't think I'm discouraging you from lifting heavy, we gotta do that, but don't stress too much on the weight lifted, but how it feels when you lift it.  As Kai Greene would say, "Make sense?"
> Keep us posted!
> G.



Thanks, and I agree. Im def going to stick to the 10-12 rep range. I feel like Im getting a lot more out of the 10-12 rep range with <300 than the 2-4 rep range with >300. After a real heavy set for a few reps I feel like  damn that was heavy and it sucked! But after a 10-12 rep set I feel like  damn that was beast!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Sep 10, 2013)

wrees said:


> Thanks, and I agree. Im def going to stick to the 10-12 rep range. I feel like Im getting a lot more out of the 10-12 rep range with <300 than the 2-4 rep range with >300. After a real heavy set for a few reps I feel like  damn that was heavy and it sucked! But after a 10-12 rep set I feel like  damn that was beast!


1000% correct brother!

You do those 10 rep weights one day as a 20, even 30 reps, and if you push yourself to get through it, no matter how many MINUTES it may take to finish, you'll be amazed at what you can do and how much punishment you can inflict on yourself AND how heavy that 225 feels for 25-30 reps. LOL
Legs (well quads) seem to respond much better to higher reps (especialy calves) whereas hammies in my experience, and with some clients I've had, respond better to heavy loads and slow eccentrics.
If you wonder about loading parameters for hamstrings, check out some sprinters' hamstring develepment.  They're JACKED!  And their work sets (sprints) are over a lot sooner than most lifters' sets for hamstrings are!  You can't sprint for minutes at a time, the hamstrings are made to propel heavy weights (your body) for short bursts and their eccentric ability is amazing in slowing down the load for your quads (most ham pulls are done during quad exercises - as the hamstring tries to slow the weight and stretch), so I recommend heavy loads and slow eccentrics for hamstrings as your training both the predominant fiber type and its typical functional role as a support for the anterior chain of the quadriceps.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 11, 2013)

As per other gyno or estro question just look for signs of itchy or sensitive nipples ..Sounds like you got a great start so lift smart  for lifting longevity..The high is awesome in the groove..
Nice schoolin by Grim as always..


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

wrees said:


> right on, is there anything else I should watch for, other than gyno, that would indicate high esto levels?



Keep in mind at the point you start your hcg you will need an AI more than likely. Hcg has a tendency to cause heavy aromatization. That's why I like to run a lower dose during your cycle 200-250 iu 2 x EW with an AI alongside


----------



## wrees (Sep 11, 2013)

**UPDATE** (09/11/2013) wt: 190lbs (heaviest Ive ever been) 

Quick update. Had my 3rd pin a 3 days ago. Sorness is very minimal today, so thats getting better. I didnt get to do chest yesterday cause my workout partner's "back hurt". Maybe he wont try to hang with me on deadlift day next time...lol. Ill be hitting chest tonight for sure. Its week 3 and Im feeling some effects. So far: libido increase, voice sounds deeper, maybe a slight strength increase but nothing major, put on a few pounds, a couple people have mentioned they think im getting bigger, feeling a little bloated but not to bad, overall I feel good, oh and i had a crazy awsome leg day just 2 days ago and my legs feel like they recovered a little more quickly. 

Just wanted to throw in a quick thank you to everyone on this board that has helped me out, you guys are awsome, thank you. 

RIP 9/11 victims

edit: just wanted to throw in that i have had some muscle twiching going on, mostly in my right delt area but had some in my right calf too


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

Looks like you are headed in the right direction. You think nutrition could be part of the bloat?


----------



## wrees (Sep 11, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Looks like you are headed in the right direction. You think nutrition could be part of the bloat?



yea i realy think it is, im trying to cut back on sodium intake, what is it primarily that i need to stay away from? right now, at home i eat a lot of burger, steak, and chicken with plenty of veggies and some pasta here and there. I do eat 2 meals a day at work though and i think thats where im getting all the extra sodium. Im def going to pick it up in the nutrition department. I guess Ive just been focusing on "eating a lot" instead of "what im eating", mostly because its been so hard for me to gain weight in the past.


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

Right.... Eating is so important and I think you have the right idea. Quality food is your best friend in this game so that you can make the gains that you are looking for without putting on the extra fat. How do your daily macros look?


----------



## wrees (Sep 11, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Right.... Eating is so important and I think you have the right idea. Quality food is your best friend in this game so that you can make the gains that you are looking for without putting on the extra fat. How do your daily macros look?



Honestly I dont keep track...i know...its terrible. Ive always been pretty skinny but Ive always ate decent too...i guess just not enough. My two meals a day at I have to eat at work (cafe in hospital) I go for whatever seems most healthy...like just now i had a salad with dark greens, some cottage cheese, potato salad, a grilled chicken breast, and I drink milk with every meal. I always go for a healthy option and just eat till I feel full. Ive always been very lean so I guess I can get away with this for now. I see how well some people keep track of their diets, and while I am envious, I think for right now I dedicate enough time to my physique. Now if I were to get into some competition and had more of a reason to, by all means I would be on top of it.


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

wrees said:


> Honestly I dont keep track...i know...its terrible. Ive always been pretty skinny but Ive always ate decent too...i guess just not enough. My two meals a day at I have to eat at work (cafe in hospital) I go for whatever seems most healthy...like just now i had a salad with dark greens, some cottage cheese, potato salad, a grilled chicken breast, and I drink milk with every meal. I always go for a healthy option and just eat till I feel full. Ive always been very lean so I guess I can get away with this for now. I see how well some people keep track of their diets, and while I am envious, I think for right now I dedicate enough time to my physique. Now if I were to get into some competition and had more of a reason to, by all means I would be on top of it.



Just remember your diet is your physic. Once you dial it in it is so much easier. All you have to do is eat more to gain and eat less to loose. Its just math. I am kind of a freak with my nutrition though! Nothing gets consumed unless it is weighed out to the exact macro that i need


----------



## wrees (Sep 11, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Just remember your diet is your physic. Once you dial it in it is so much easier. All you have to do is eat more to gain and eat less to loose. Its just math. I am kind of a freak with my nutrition though! Nothing gets consumed unless it is weighed out to the exact macro that i need



If diet is your physic then man my diet is fucking ripped!! lol jkjk but yea I hear ya and totally agree. Im just being lazy in that department I guess. Im getting on of those fancy iphone contraptions next week so maybe Ill be able to use it to track my macros. Seems like keeping track just takes time and prob gets easy once youve done it for awhile.


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

wrees said:


> If diet is your physic then man my diet is fucking ripped!! lol jkjk but yea I hear ya and totally agree. Im just being lazy in that department I guess. Im getting on of those fancy iphone contraptions next week so maybe Ill be able to use it to track my macros. Seems like keeping track just takes time and prob gets easy once youve done it for awhile.



Exactly once you get it down its simple. I been doing it so long i don't even have to think about it any more.  It just starts to seem normal. Preparing food in advance can be a bit of a hassle but in the long run it saves money anyway so you are not paying the extra cash to eat out


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sales on chicken breast are your best friend! 

When I am really trying to add slabs of mass-

My diet looks along the lines of this-
Whole food protein- 350-400
Protein shakes- 120g
Carbs-600g
Fats-150g

That's 5,800 kcals- so if you're saying that you're eating till your full, that's not good enough... You gotta eat till you feel disgusted and just have food digesting pretty much 24/7

The point of my post is - if you feel like you're eating enough, you're probably not! If you feel like a walking cow and have a food baby 24/7 then you're on the right track


----------



## kubes (Sep 11, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Sales on chicken breast are your best friend!
> 
> When I am really trying to add slabs of mass-
> 
> ...



Spot on here. Everything about this game is doing it to the point you are uncomfortable. If you are trying to gain weight you have to eat to the point you are uncomfortable. You are dieting which I have been for a while now you have to hungry all the time. Your training always to the point you are uncomfortable. My point is if you are comfortable something isn't right. Lol....


----------



## wrees (Sep 13, 2013)

Lift update: 
last chest day I finally got 315 flat bench, got 3 worksets with 250x8reps flat bench, did incline press with 80lb dumbells x 10 x 3 sets...coulda done the 100s but im being careful with a shoulder, did some flies too. 

I want to keep track of my max on a few things. Now I didnt go out of my way to try to max on any of these lifts but this is the most weight I have done so far for each lift. Each of these lifts was during a full workout and was probley done after several sets. 

Current Wt. 188lbs...yea lost a couple...damnit
FLat Bench: 315lbs  
Deadlift: 350lbs       
Squat: 315lbs


----------



## wrees (Sep 15, 2013)

***Update***  09/14/2013

Wt: 189.6 lbs (morning weight)

Pinning 4th pin today. Nothing much to note right now. Positives Im experiencing are libido increase, possibly a slight strength increase, deeper voice, better sense of well being, gained 10lbs or so, muscles are looking a little fuller. Negatives include frequent muscle spasms in delt area, some in calf, and some in the lower left posterior abdominal quadrant, some minor acne, slight stomach bloat if I dont really keep an eye on diet, some mood swings. Im going to be stepping things up this week since it is week 4 into my cycle. Im hoping I start having some faster recovery. I know Im only in week 4 but Im not impressed with the gear so far. I hope I see more results in the coming weeks. And yes Im eating good, sleeping good, and lifting hard and heavy.


----------



## kubes (Sep 16, 2013)

Your not impressed but have gained 10lbs in 4 weeks? That's pretty darn good if your gains are lean? I usually only gain 5-7 lbs per cycle


----------



## wrees (Sep 16, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Your not impressed but have gained 10lbs in 4 weeks? That's pretty darn good if your gains are lean? I usually only gain 5-7 lbs per cycle



yea i guess, gains arnt all lean, def have higher bf% now, Im just expecting to see more results while in the gym...like strength/pumps, im prob just being impatient tho...only in week 4


----------



## wrees (Sep 16, 2013)

I think i figured out why im feeling bloated...lol I think ive been drinkin way to much milk. Before my cycle i drank a lot and it never caused bloat, but Ive been reading a lot of other peoples posts on various sites and I think Im drinking to much. Im cutting my consumption in half and switching to fat free milk when i do drink some.


----------



## kubes (Sep 16, 2013)

You know I can see many reasons to have milk in a nutrition plan as long as it fits in your desired macros. I choose not to have it in mine just because of the extra calories and fat in most of it. I get my protein fats and carbs from solid food for 2 reasons. 1 it keeps me full longer and 2 it keeps me leaner as solid food takes longer for the body to break down which means your body is burning more calories to digest the solid food. It all just depends on your goals though? If you are bulking you probably need the extra calories? I really never choose to bulk. I take the slower leaner gains all day long as I just don't like the to to effect if putting on the fat to diet it back off later. Looks like you are on the right track though.


----------



## wrees (Sep 16, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> You know I can see many reasons to have milk in a nutrition plan as long as it fits in your desired macros. I choose not to have it in mine just because of the extra calories and fat in most of it. I get my protein fats and carbs from solid food for 2 reasons. 1 it keeps me full longer and 2 it keeps me leaner as solid food takes longer for the body to break down which means your body is burning more calories to digest the solid food. It all just depends on your goals though? If you are bulking you probably need the extra calories? I really never choose to bulk. I take the slower leaner gains all day long as I just don't like the to to effect if putting on the fat to diet it back off later. Looks like you are on the right track though.



Yea it would explain the fat ive been starting to build around my waist, ive increased solid food protein but have still been drinkin a lot of whole milk with each meal...just cause i have my whole life and love it, but im cutting that out now...just going to stick to skim milk when i do drink it, i agree on the slower leaner gains approch, ive always been very lean so even this little bit of increase in BF is very noticable for me, not a big deal yet but im going to take care of it before is is lol  what do you think is an ideal BF% during a cycle? do you try to keep yours the same as off cycle or do you increase BF at all during cycle?


----------



## kubes (Sep 16, 2013)

I try to stay lean year round. During my cycles I like to reduce calories and take advantage of the aas being muscle sparing on a calorie deficit. Then off cycle I consume more good to try to hold on to my gains. Still I never go crazy but I up my calories by 500 or so. It's easier to make small adjustments that way things are not as drastic and it's easier to manage


----------



## wrees (Sep 19, 2013)

****09/19/2013 update******

Weight: 194.6lbs  (with light clothing in the afternoon hours)

Feeling good. Things are getting better in the gym. Im seeing strength gains now. Deadlift, squat, bench and clean have all gotten better. Muscle pumps are coming quicker in the gym. When I leave the gym now I can def feel the overall difference in my body. Muscles feel harder and more full. Ive had a few issues with ED but it could be from some stress I have going on. I got pulled over for a seatbelt violation and found out I had a warrant....what a joke.....they are lucky I didnt fill the jail up with uppercuts. I kept my cool tho...suprisingly. Anyhow...I have some acne going on too...not to bad right now...just here and there on chest and back. Pins are going good....Im still doing my test in one glute and deca in the other...rotating each week. Soreness after the 4th pin only lasted a couple days this time. Im taking my lifting to another level this week, Ive been doing pretty heavy weight in the 6-8 rep range for 3-4 sets. I plan to switch to more like 15-20 reps for 3-4 sets with mid range weight. I have leg day today so we will see how it goes.

wooo just noticed i have two stars under my username now....not to sure what that means but wooooo


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

wrees said:


> ****09/19/2013 update******
> 
> Weight: 194.6lbs  (with light clothing in the afternoon hours)
> 
> ...



Nice progress brother!! How many weeks in are you now?


----------



## wrees (Sep 19, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Nice progress brother!! How many weeks in are you now?



Im in my 4th week right now. Pin my 5th on sunday. Thanks bro!

I cant beilive Im in the 190 range now...only 10 pounds to the 200 club! This is big for me cause Ive worked out since I was about 14 lol. I got up to 180 once but that was at a major peak in training and diet. Ive been stuck around 175-180 for years. So for me to be in the 190s doesnt even seem real.


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

wrees said:


> Im in my 4th week right now. Pin my 5th on sunday. Thanks bro!
> 
> I cant beilive Im in the 190 range now...only 10 pounds to the 200 club! This is big for me cause Ive worked out since I was about 14 lol. I got up to 180 once but that was at a major peak in training and diet. Ive been stuck around 175-180 for years. So for me to be in the 190s doesnt even seem real.



Everyone has certain goals and if weight gain is your goal that's cool bro but just remember what you weigh isn't really as important as how you look in the mirror. Most here would be really shocked if they knew what my weight is. Again if you are trying to get to 200 you are so close brother. Right around the corner!! Glad to hear you are happy with the direction your cycle is going


----------



## wrees (Sep 19, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Everyone has certain goals and if weight gain is your goal that's cool bro but just remember what you weigh isn't really as important as how you look in the mirror. Most here would be really shocked if they knew what my weight is. Again if you are trying to get to 200 you are so close brother. Right around the corner!! Glad to hear you are happy with the direction your cycle is going



yea for sure bro, Weight really isnt the main goal but its pretty awsome! As long as I can stay lean I dont mind the weight. Im freakin ripped tho and this mass im getting is making me look like a beast! lol I took some before pics and Im already like..damn I look swole now! I havent lost any of my cuts yet. Ive been watching to may old Arnold videos tho so Im ready for beast mode!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Sep 19, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Your not impressed but have gained 10lbs in 4 weeks? That's pretty darn good if your gains are lean? I usually only gain 5-7 lbs per cycle




Once I reach 207-208 I am struggle to put each pound on. Every pound you go up it gets harder to reach the next one. 

170-175 is easy... 205-210 is fucking super hard for me.


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

wrees said:


> yea for sure bro, Weight really isnt the main goal but its pretty awsome! As long as I can stay lean I dont mind the weight. Im freakin ripped tho and this mass im getting is making me look like a beast! lol I took some before pics and Im already like..damn I look swole now! I havent lost any of my cuts yet. Ive been watching to may old Arnold videos tho so Im ready for beast mode!



Do you have those before and after pics posted anywere?


----------



## wrees (Sep 19, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Do you have those before and after pics posted anywere?



no sorry but i will post them on this log as soon as i can


----------



## wrees (Sep 19, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Once I reach 207-208 I am struggle to put each pound on. Every pound you go up it gets harder to reach the next one.
> 
> 170-175 is easy... 205-210 is fucking super hard for me.



yea ive been gaining pretty fast so im expecting a slow down sometime soon. Ive put a little fat around the waist but not much. I think my gains are mostly lean...maybe a little fat and water.


----------



## kubes (Sep 19, 2013)

wrees said:


> no sorry but i will post them on this log as soon as i can



Looking forward to seeing the progress


----------



## wrees (Sep 27, 2013)

nothing much to note, weight gain has stopped, stuck at 190lbs, strength and definition are increasing but weight has been stuck right around 190 for awhile now, im thinking about upping my doses but will prob just finish this out at 10 weeks and pct..not sure yet, im having a lot of highs and lows, one day ill feel like a beast and horny as hell then the next day im depressed and my dick doesnt work...maybe i should switch to pinning twice a week? any input on upping my dose would be helpful


----------



## kubes (Sep 27, 2013)

wrees said:


> nothing much to note, weight gain has stopped, stuck at 190lbs, strength and definition are increasing but weight has been stuck right around 190 for awhile now, im thinking about upping my doses but will prob just finish this out at 10 weeks and pct..not sure yet, im having a lot of highs and lows, one day ill feel like a beast and horny as hell then the next day im depressed and my dick doesnt work...maybe i should switch to pinning twice a week? any input on upping my dose would be helpful



Could be the influx in androgens. Are you running an ai? I wouldnt up your dose at this point. The gear isnt what makes you gain as much as the food intake. Adjusting the dose at this point would probably cause more sides


----------



## wrees (Sep 27, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Could be the influx in androgens. Are you running an ai? I wouldnt up your dose at this point. The gear isnt what makes you gain as much as the food intake. Adjusting the dose at this point would probably cause more sides



right on, thats what i figured. And no im not running an AI. I still have the letro tho. I havent been able to order any Aromasin due to the cost but Im looking into getting some still. I think estro is high cuz sometimes my nipples look a little puffy and just yesterday I noticed i could feel the wind on my nipples while i was fishing....at this point would it help to use the letro? its all i really have right now, i wont have any other options for at least two more weeks. I ran out of my weight gainer so im trying to step up my solid food intake but damn i cant seem to eat enough


----------



## kubes (Sep 27, 2013)

wrees said:


> right on, thats what i figured. And no im not running an AI. I still have the letro tho. I havent been able to order any Aromasin due to the cost but Im looking into getting some still. I think estro is high cuz sometimes my nipples look a little puffy and just yesterday I noticed i could feel the wind on my nipples while i was fishing....at this point would it help to use the letro? its all i really have right now, i wont have any other options for at least two more weeks. I ran out of my weight gainer so im trying to step up my solid food intake but damn i cant seem to eat enough



You only have a couple weeks left in your cycle right?


----------



## wrees (Sep 27, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> You only have a couple weeks left in your cycle right?



im in my 6th week right now, havent decided if im going to stop at 10 or 12


----------



## kubes (Sep 27, 2013)

Gotcha then if you are showing signs of high estro I would start an AI now either aromasin or arimidex


----------



## wrees (Sep 27, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Gotcha then if you are showing signs of high estro I would start an AI now either aromasin or arimidex



right on, im going to do what i can to get it asap, considering where im at in my cycle what dosages would you recommend?


----------



## kubes (Sep 27, 2013)

wrees said:


> right on, im going to do what i can to get it asap, considering where im at in my cycle what dosages would you recommend?



Adex .25 eod or aromasin 12.5 Ed


----------



## wrees (Sep 28, 2013)

Wt: 192lbs

Well I had an amazing workout last night. I felt like SHIT all day and was in a terrible mood feeling real depressed for no reason really... When I got to the gym it all went away.  

I can still say everytime I have gone to the gym, since I started this cycle, I have been able to do something that Ive never done before. Yesterday I did a lot of deadlifts. For work sets I did 225x10 then 315x10 then 385x1 then I maxed out at 405lbs! After that I cut it back to 315x8, then 225x15 for 3 work sets. Easily the most hardcore deadlift day Ive had. I did a lot of other rows and stuff but the deadlifts were the good part...lol.  I dont know if thats good for my weight but damn I was suprised when I got 405! Last deadlift day I got up to 385 but barley got it. The 405 was rought but I feel like it was a pretty clean lift. I almost passed out...... it was fucking awsome.


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2013)

wrees said:


> Wt: 192lbs
> 
> Well I had an amazing workout last night. I felt like SHIT all day and was in a terrible mood feeling real depressed for no reason really... When I got to the gym it all went away.
> 
> I can still say everytime I have gone to the gym, since I started this cycle, I have been able to do something that Ive never done before. Yesterday I did a lot of deadlifts. For work sets I did 225x10 then 315x10 then 385x1 then I maxed out at 405lbs! After that I cut it back to 315x8, then 225x15 for 3 work sets. Easily the most hardcore deadlift day Ive had. I did a lot of other rows and stuff but the deadlifts were the good part...lol.  I dont know if thats good for my weight but damn I was suprised when I got 405! Last deadlift day I got up to 385 but barley got it. The 405 was rought but I feel like it was a pretty clean lift. I almost passed out...... it was fucking awsome.



Thats great bro that you are showing increases! Dont take this the wrong way cause i am sure your form is great but just really concentrate on your form during your lift so you do not risk injury!! I have injured myself during a cycle before and nothing sucks more than that! Congrats on the accomplishments!!


----------



## wrees (Sep 28, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> Thats great bro that you are showing increases! Dont take this the wrong way cause i am sure your form is great but just really concentrate on your form during your lift so you do not risk injury!! I have injured myself during a cycle before and nothing sucks more than that! Congrats on the accomplishments!!



thanks a lot man, and i hear ya...injury suuuuucks! i had a slight heriation a long time ago from a stupid stupid lift i did....i felt like such an idiot cause i knew better, since then im a freakin nut over my form, i havent had any pains or discomfort in the back so hopefully im doing ok. 

On a different note...i had metioned that ive had a lot of ups and downs latley and also had some libido issues here and there...i have found that regardless of my mood during the day...if i go to the gym and just hit it like an animal and lift heavy...i come home in an amazing mood and i am ready to rip my girlfriend a new one...lmao...dudes last night after my deadlifts i came home and fucking destroyed her for like an hour and a half.....and that was after having a terrible day and feeling depressed all day...i just went to the gym...and problem was solved...i just thought it was crazy that it has such a acute impact


----------



## kubes (Sep 28, 2013)

wrees said:


> thanks a lot man, and i hear ya...injury suuuuucks! i had a slight heriation a long time ago from a stupid stupid lift i did....i felt like such an idiot cause i knew better, since then im a freakin nut over my form, i havent had any pains or discomfort in the back so hopefully im doing ok.
> 
> On a different note...i had metioned that ive had a lot of ups and downs latley and also had some libido issues here and there...i have found that regardless of my mood during the day...if i go to the gym and just hit it like an animal and lift heavy...i come home in an amazing mood and i am ready to rip my girlfriend a new one...lmao...dudes last night after my deadlifts i came home and fucking destroyed her for like an hour and a half.....and that was after having a terrible day and feeling depressed all day...i just went to the gym...and problem was solved...i just thought it was crazy that it has such a acute impact



One of the better sides from having elevated test levels


----------



## wrees (Oct 3, 2013)

things are going great, i started my aromasin (12.5mg daily) today...interested to see if i notice anything different, i know i should have started this at the beginning of the cycle and i wish i would have but i just got some liquid today


----------



## kubes (Oct 3, 2013)

wrees said:


> things are going great, i started my aromasin (12.5mg daily) today...interested to see if i notice anything different, i know i should have started this at the beginning of the cycle and i wish i would have but i just got some liquid today



Give it a week and I am sure you will drop some water weight


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

*Mid Cycle pics*

I'm about 190lbs in these pics, I think it's my 7th week.


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

Back pic, 190lbs,


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

Back


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

Side


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

Beast


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

Leg


----------



## wrees (Oct 6, 2013)

legs


----------



## kubes (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking good bro... Keep up the hard work!


----------



## wrees (Oct 28, 2013)

So haven't updated in awhile. During the first part if my cycle I wasn't using an AI. I jumped up to around 190 pretty quickly but was defiantly holding some water. I started aromasin and letro (letro at very low dose) and took both till I dropped the water and my nipple sensitivity went away. I continued the aromasin after these issues cleared up, but I did experience some libido issues while takin both. When I dropped the water my weight fell to around 185. I made some changes to my diet and have been able to creep back up to around 193lbs. I feel lean and don't feel like I'm holding much water. I have been running 400mg test and 200mg deca. I've had some issues with my injection regularity due to a shortage in supplies....so when people say " have everything on hand before you start.." Take that shit seriously cause I thought I would be fine but nope...I didn't listen. With what I have left on hand I'm doing one more pin of deca and test this week, then I will run the test alone for two more weeks. I'm doing this because that's what I have left on hand. I have my pct in place but still haven't decided if I'm going to use my hcg. I have one 5000iu vial and have thought about running it now till my pct but I can't really come to any conclusions as far as that goes. Results wise I'm feeling great in the gym. Im doing 6 days a week. I do one major group per day. Legs 2x a week. Major compound lifts mixed with isolation excercises. I'm really focusing on reps in the 12-15 range so I don't know my maxes and don't really care to try....i dont want an injury. I've gotten stronger tho for sure. I already am lookin forward to cleaning up some areas of my game before my next cycle. I would say the most important things I screwed up were having a serious diet plan in place, and having all my compounds in front of me before starting. I also do regret running test and deca for my first cycle. I would have liked to know how I responded to just the test. So basically if I would have listened to all the things these guys were telling me I would have had a much cleaner and productive cycle. But I'm still happy with my results and have learned a lot. Started at 175lbs. I'm at 193lbs now with at least 5 more solid weeks on cycle. It's a high bar but I'm hopping to hit 200lbs before this is over...I know I won't keep it all but damn I wanna see that scale say 200. Peace


----------



## wrees (Oct 28, 2013)

If anyone has any input as far as the hcg goes that would be great. I've read a ton but I'm nearing the end of my cycle. I have one 5000iu vial, and 5 weeks till start of pct


----------



## kubes (Oct 28, 2013)

wrees said:


> If anyone has any input as far as the hcg goes that would be great. I've read a ton but I'm nearing the end of my cycle. I have one 5000iu vial, and 5 weeks till start of pct



I would have run 200-250 iu 2 x ew for the entire cycle right up to pct but if you have 2 weeks left of test just run the hcg at 500iu 2 x ew right up to 3 days prior to pct. That should give you 4 weeks of hcg before pct starts


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Wrees thanks for update and tips , being ready with supplies is HUGE..
I personally start novaldex last week of a test cycle and 8 days after last cyp shot  I hit 500iu hcg  every four days till the 5000iu is gone because I dont want to save it plus with the hcg I'll add clomid for 4 weeks.   
Everyones so different so it kind of a trial & error first go round . Jims way is a common way also that may fit you too..


----------



## wrees (Oct 31, 2013)

So I was looking over what you guys recommended. Sometimes its hard to interpret what people exactly mean so I want to be clear on where I'm at in my cycle and how I'm interpreting your input. So lets see today is Thursday the 31st. I have 2 more shots of test left. Ill pin again on this coming Monday, then again (last one) next Monday. So I think Jim meant I should pin 500iu 2 times every week for the last 4 weeks of cycle....meaning I would start with my first hcg pin on the same day as my next test pin? (I'm assuming the last four weeks consists of the following 2 weeks of shots I have plus the 2 weeks after last pin) does that sound right? And IronB I think I understand your recommendation, I do have clomid and noval on hand. I didn't know I should start the nolvaldex during the last week of test tho. I was going to just wait two weeks after pct and start both. But I'll look into that and any other input is appreciated! Thanks guys! Oh yea just hit the gym and was reping 810lbs on the leg press like a boss! Lol it's not to special but the most I've ever done. I got my 3 sets of 15 reps with 225lbs on free weight squat...felt great.


----------



## kubes (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes start pinning the hcg now at 500iu 2xew from now right up to 3 days before starting your pct meds.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 2, 2013)

Correct i run the hcg 7 days after last pin  for 3 weeks eod and novaldex along with for 4 weeks and clomid week 3 - 6 after last pin..but i also dont run grams a gear like some people..


----------



## wrees (Nov 4, 2013)

So I'm up to about 195lbs. I'm still having issues with my nipples. I have small lump under each side. I'm guessing its from the freakin deca. I'm using what I have on hand for the next few weeks before pct. I have a pin today and my last pin next week. So right now to try to fix this problem I'm taking a quarter of a 2.5mg letro tab (about .6mg), 50mg of clomid, and a vitamin b complex tablet. I'm taking this regiment daily. Sure hope it helps. I'm also suppose to be starting my hcg today, I'm going to do some more reading today to try to make sure the hcg won't make things worse. But damn only 200mg of freakin deca a week and I'm dealing with this...wtf


----------



## kubes (Nov 4, 2013)

How much test are you running?


----------



## wrees (Nov 5, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> How much test are you running?



I was running 400 test 200 deca. I dropped the deca last week so the last 2 pins have been test only.


----------



## wrees (Nov 5, 2013)

Quick question....I was under the understanding that I should run my clomid and tamoxifen simultaneously for my pct. I have read that these two meds should not be run together for pct, but instead only one or the other should be taken. Is this correct? And if so since I'm currently taking clomid would it be ok to just take the tamoxifen for pct?


----------



## kubes (Nov 5, 2013)

wrees said:


> Quick question....I was under the understanding that I should run my clomid and tamoxifen simultaneously for my pct. I have read that these two meds should not be run together for pct, but instead only one or the other should be taken. Is this correct? And if so since I'm currently taking clomid would it be ok to just take the tamoxifen for pct?



I have always run them together. Nolva 40/40/20/20 clomid 100/50/50/50 has done the job in the past


----------



## wrees (Dec 4, 2013)

Just wanted to update. I'm finishing up my pct soon. I've still been hitting the gym hard and I've increased my protein and carb intake. I've managed to stay about 190lbs so I'm happy about that. Had a few sides....nipples got puffy but that's gone now, I've had some mild acne but manageable. Overall I'm happy with my results. Started at 175lbs and now I'm holding steady at 190lbs...still around 10-12% bodyfat. Thanks for everyone's help! Peace


----------



## kubes (Dec 5, 2013)

Good to hear bro.... We're you been?


----------



## wrees (Dec 10, 2013)

I been in the gym where you think? But yea I got a different job now and can't get online during work anymore....totally put a damper on my anasci time, still holding at 190 lbs, running tren and test next....i plan on breakin that damn 200 mark


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 10, 2013)

I was going back over your cycle progress.  Great job on it.  Looks like you'll break 200 very shortly.  Congrats on your progress.


----------



## kubes (Dec 14, 2013)

wrees said:


> I been in the gym where you think? But yea I got a different job now and can't get online during work anymore....totally put a damper on my anasci time, still holding at 190 lbs, running tren and test next....i plan on breakin that damn 200 mark



You don't use your phone? Taptak is a great app!


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 14, 2013)

jim230027 said:


> You don't use your phone? Taptak is a great app!



I was hesitant to get tapatalk, but now I couldn't live without it.


----------



## kubes (Dec 16, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I was hesitant to get tapatalk, but now I couldn't live without it.



Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## wrees (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I figured I could update one last time.....I ran my clomid pct..all finished up. I'm really happy with my results. I'm still at 190lbs and feeling good. My libido actually increased after I finished up my clomid pct. I've had an acne problem on my back but that's really my only complaint. I'm guessing its from the deca. I developed some tennis elbow in both my arms so I'm currently taking things ez....I tried to work through it but its just gotten worse so I'm gonna give it some time. I'm looking into my next cycle now, I'm thinking about a Test Prop/ Tren cycle, or maybe even just a test only cycle? Any input on a good second cycle would be great.


----------

